
Cloud Functions – Serverless Environment - ashishgandhi
https://cloud.google.com/functions/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13831370).

~~~
beefman
Not the same thing

[https://cloud.google.com/functions/](https://cloud.google.com/functions/)

vs

[https://firebase.google.com/features/functions/](https://firebase.google.com/features/functions/)

